# Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader?



## crazy4lex04 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't decide whether I love or hate this show... I HATE that it moves so slowly and that these people are making money for being dumbasses, but I still can't stop myself from watching it. 

So do you guys love it or hate it?


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 2, 2007)

it annoys the hell out of me but for some reason i just HAVE to watch it. i can't stand the host though. he drives me nuts. "if you drop out you'll have to look directly into the camera & say 'i'm not smarter than a fifth grader'! HAR HAR HAR!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 c'mon.. he's obviously on the same page as a fifth grader if he thinks that's the ultimate embarassment.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 2, 2007)

I was just telling my husband last night that I can't watch it anymore because it took 30 minutes for the guy to answer 5 questions. It is way too slow for my liking. Plus the people are stupid! I could kick that show's ass LOL


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree! I kept saying "HURRY THE HELL UP!!STOP LAGGING!" but I couldnt turn away


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it's an okay concept. I haven't watched it, but it looked pretentious to me. I'm sure a 5th grader could "outsmart" a PhD on certain things, just because the information a 5th grader knows wouldn't be as fresh to someone who hasn't been in that grade for years.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was annoyed that one girl couldn't answer a question this week. The question was, how many decades are in 2 millenium? 
she was like, 2... no wait... I'll just take my money.
What a moron!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2007)

I just think that the 5th graders are adorable and freaking smart.  (Or maybe the adults are just that dumb!)  I think it is a cute show but I can see it getting old pretty fast.


----------

